# Is he ever going to forgive himself?



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

I know I forgive him so why cant he forgive himself?


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Perhaps in time. Forgiveness is not always something someone can just do. It can be a process.


----------



## growtogether (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't think so I would be able to stay with my partner if I cheated on him. I would feel so bad I would have to live.


----------



## IamSaved (Oct 13, 2011)

lovemylife26 said:


> I know I forgive him so why cant he forgive himself?


I can relate to your H. The more time from D-day has elapsed, the worse I feel about what I did to my W. How could have I done this to her and the kids?!

She's gotten mad at me for beating myself up. Lol

A few things she has said to me have helped and they are backed by her actions

"...my walls a totally down...."

"...I've wiped the slate clean..."

"...I chose you...twice!..."

Not that she doesn't trigger every now and then. I think time will help. Best of luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

lovemylife26 said:


> I know I forgive him so why cant he forgive himself?


It took me almost a dozen years for me to fully forgive myself for my EA. I did not realize I was holding onto this. My wife forgave me long ago. I was very disappointed in myself.

BUT, I realized I could not be the husband my wife deserved until I did.


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

He asked for my forgiveness early this morning, he woke me up to ask me for it.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

For many (myself included) having an affair shatters your self image. You've done something you thought you would never be capable of to the most important person in your life. It's very much like waking up inside a stranger's head. How did I do that? What else am I capable of? Am I really a horrible person? All questions that take a while to sort out.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

He may and he may not ever forgive himself.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

The hardest person in the world to forgive is yourself. It's going to take time-LOTS of time.

I one time made a joke to a girl that was, well, tasteless, and I still have not forgiven myself...

...over 20 years later.


----------

